# Spearfishing Report 12/7/08



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to have to make this fairly short. We made it off the dock this morning and headed out off shore for our AJ's. We were able to get our limit of AJ's pretty quick and then headed in shore to try and get some flounder. We did not see many grouper off shore in deeper water (125-180).

We managed to pull plenty of flounder and four nice size grouper. A few big eyes and almaco in the mix as well. Seas were 4-6 for most of the morning off shore, but settled down like bathwater by the afternoon ride in.

Every nice grouper that we shot was in less than 90 ft of water and well inshore. Didnt see any grouper in open water, they were all deep in the wrecks in holes (maybe just the time?). 

I'll just post the pics and let the other guys fill in the blanks. Turned out to be a pretty good day of diving.










3:30 AM is still a little early for Jeff (Sniper Spear-it)










Alex trying to get some sleep before the water got rough.










This is Chris (Tightsnatch) before he got got sick. I think he slept most of the day.
































































Just got this vaccuum sealer. Like it a lot better than the old way I used to store fish. Seems to keep it fresher to (so far).


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

where did you shoot the big eyes?


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn guys, did ya leave any AJ's for the rest of us?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pile of fish!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoshH (12/7/2008)*where did you shoot the big eyes?


Greens Hole (natural Bottom, 90-108 ft of water).


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!!:bowdown

The grouper and amberjack will keep thier flavorbetter and longerif you cut the blood line out before freezing them.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*Awsome trip guys!*

Makes me wish I could have gone..:reallycrying


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I see you went back for a taste test of your own Jeff. How was the vis out there? Hopefully, it was better than our trip last week.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess of fish. What was the visibility like?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Visibility off-shore was around 60-70 ft. Insore was around 30-40 ft.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Had a great day out with Dk too. SHot this pic while we were waiting. I will let him fill in our report.










Talk about glass....


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

All the AJ were in the 30-40lb range. Craasch shot three and I took three ASkuropat popped one and mike from la got in on the mix. shot the bigeye on live bottom. prob could have shot as many as we liked but i had never eaten them and didnt want alot incase they sucked. cooked them up today for lunch and they were pretty good. i only shot them because there wasnt anything else to kill.it was kinda funny shoting a 60" sea hornet into that small of a fish.vis was good jon.40-60 deep,25-35 shallow. the spots were the same jon. The flounder werent piled up like usually but there were enough.Askuropat popped the almaco as well.(nice size). since craasch postedall pics, thanks craasch it was a great trip and i cant wait for the next time.

SSI


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeff, I think that Kit kat bar was poisoned. Did you get sick?

Man, I havent been out of bed since the trip.

I knew those damn New Orleans divers were trouble.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *craasch210 (12/9/2008)*Jeff, I think that Kit kat bar was poisoned. Did you get sick?
> 
> Man, I havent been out of bed since the trip.
> 
> I knew those damn New Orleans divers were trouble.


Chris,

The crud is going around right now. I just now am getting over some nasty stuff.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like some good shooting there. We catch alot of large AJ's and I know how much of a fight they produce on rod and reel. But after you shot them do they go crazy and do you get a kill shot in. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, just saw that post. Seems like the AJ fight more than just about any other fish. Cobia fight pretty hard too, but since I havent shot that many of them, it's kind of hard to compare. Occasionaly, if you get a poor shot on an AJ, he can take up pretty much your whole dive (in deep water) just trying to get him under control


----------

